# Much Needed Help For Acer Aspire 5733z!!



## Miss_Cara (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi i have an acer aspire and i dropped it on the floor therefore breaking the casing around the screen, was wondering if anybody new where i could buy the outer casing from because i have looked everywhere and i think there may be one other problem with it as my screen sometimes goes a funny colour until positioned right? 


Thankyou 
X


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

From Acer (although I don't believe they sell those type of parts to the public) or from a doner laptop.


----------



## Miss_Cara (Jun 16, 2012)

Thankyou For Replying But Ive Looked On Acer, Im Really Not Sure What To Do With My Laptop Now And Being A Girl I Have No Clue What Im On About. If Its Unfixable What Do I Do With It?


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

You can source using Google and 'parts Acer Aspire 5733z' - you can also learn how to disassemble/reassemble via tutorials like ' How to replace LCD screen on Acer Aspire 5733z-4851 laptop >> Inside my laptop ' .


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not the type of part that will be listed on a "website". I simply meant, if it's available, it would only be from Acer. You will likely need to call Acer, or more likely an Acer authorized repair center and see if that part can be ordered/replaced. Otherwise, find another laptop of the same model with a different fault and swap parts.


----------

